
Zero to Sold: The Bootstrapper's Compendium - arvidkahl
https://thebootstrappedfounder.com/zero-to-sold/
======
yveys
Compendium aside... If you're a bootstrapper or interested in starting your
own bootstrapped business... You should read this. It's insightful. It's
scientific. It's valuable advice.

